# Denon AVR-A100 100th Anniversary AVR



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As part of Denon's celebration of its 100th Anniversary, they have released a Lineup of Limited Edition Components. They are all priced at $2,499 and will only be available at select Denon Dealers.

Here is the link to the AVR:http://www.denon100.com/#/en/products/receiver
Very comprehensive Feature Set including Audyssey MultEQ XT 32, HDMI 1.4, 9 Channels of Amplification rated at 140 Watts, "a unique Block Condenser", Cast Iron Footing, Upgraded Binding Posts, and more.

Given the weight is under 40 Pounds, I am somewhat spurious that it will come anywhere close to offering 140 Watts to 9 Channels, but it does look like a very nice AVR.

In other Denon News, the AVR-4311 is going to offer a Preamp Mode where the Internal Amplifiers are shut off.
This is an awesome feature for those of us who use outboard Amplification for all Channels, but use an AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I did not realize Denon had been around that long but look forward to hearing more about these new AVR's !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The pricing is awfully high. However, with the limited Production, there is a chance of the items becoming Collectible. The Turntable is a bit of a letdown as it uses the same Arm and Chassis as their sub 500 Dollar TT.
Again, all Components are priced at $2,499.

I really am excited to see how Audyssey MultEQ XT 32 is going to be a major step forward. Given how much more Processing Power there is with it, it really might be amazing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> I really am excited to see how Audyssey MultEQ XT 32 is going to be a major step forward. Given how much more Processing Power there is with it, it really might be amazing.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Agreed, that should produce much better results because of the extra processing power :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Only 40lbs? Thats a bit of a letdown. My 805 weighs more than 10lbs more. I agree, thats going to be tough to meat the rating of 140watts per channel.
I'm not sure what Denon has been thinking but as of late they are really skimping on that department. Onkyo is also going that route but not on there high end units.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony, as per usual, your feelings mirror mine. Denon has been especially egregious of down sizing the Amplifier Sections of their AVR's while raising the prices. The last Denon AVR I really liked was the AVR-3808CI. I fear it to be a result of New Ownership as Denon and Marantz are both owned by the same Company.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> I fear it to be a result of New Ownership as Denon and Marantz are both owned by the same Company.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I did not know this, That explains allot. Marantz is also going through some sort of phase and quality is an issue as of late.
I do not understand the reasons for charging so much for a receiver and skimping on the one part that really defines what a good receiver is supposed to do and that is amplify the audio signal. This is still where Onkyo Pioneer and even Yamaha still have some units reasonably priced with a nice beefy power supply.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Wow, I did not realize that they were making AVRs 100 years ago.:rubeyes:


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the connectivity. Just wish it had more sub outputs.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Almost every AVR I encounter needs more sub outputs... two should be a MINIMUM requirement.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Wow, I did not realize that they were making AVRs 100 years ago.:rubeyes:


:laugh:


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

dear jungle the avr a 100 is a very unique unit that has inside special very high quality parts and it is not just a simple product with a 100 th anniversary logo on it it is a pasionnate
avr that true audio-video lovers will admire; it was done with meticulous care in sound quality where 
the EAR a very special human that judge in japan sound signature of these denon products and then send information to engineers how to improve the sound quality to their best before building the unit
voila dvi


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

gumberlack said:


> dear jungle the avr a 100 is a very unique unit that has inside special very high quality parts and it is not just a simple product with a 100 th anniversary logo on it it is a pasionnate
> avr that true audio-video lovers will admire; it was done with meticulous care in sound quality where
> the EAR a very special human that judge in japan sound signature of these denon products and then send information to engineers how to improve the sound quality to their best before building the unit
> voila dvi


Hello,
My comments on the whole have been quite positive about the AVR. Even said it has the potential of being a Collectors Item, so I do not understand why you think I said all they did was "just a simple product with a 100th anniversary logo on it".

My only issue is the weight of the AVR given that it is a 9 Channel AVR and rated at 140 WPC.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I happen to have the 3808ci for 3yrs now and it has been awesome, i read a review on it the other day and was surpised at the power specs as they are still high with all channels driven and as of late all the newer models drop power drastically when all channels are driven.:scratch: Kind of a let down since they have been good for so long (not saying there bad).:rolleyesno:


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

dear jungle the post comment was not meant to hurt you by no means i had heard so many people
saying it would be a regular denon with a logo and i just wanted to clarified things for the the consumers in general take care dvi


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

yo bambino thats teh suprise!!!dvi


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DVI,
I am certainly not hurt. Just baffled. In truth, I expected more for the Anniversary AVR coming from Denon.
With Models like the classic AVR-5805, I figured they would bring out something more along the lines of a replacement for the getting old AVR-5803.
JJ


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

the cartridge used will be based on the famous dl 103 sold take care dvi


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

jungle jack i will check if the avr a100 has that amazing feature of disconnecting the amp section as the avr 4311 dvi


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

But with the same Stanton Arm and apparently Chassis as the 500 Dollar DP-500M. And please do look into whether the A100 offers Preamp Only Mode.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> But with the same Stanton Arm and apparently Chassis as the 500 Dollar DP-500M. And please do look into whether the A100 offers Preamp Only Mode.


The preamp only mode would be an awesome feature for folks like us.:sn:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

They sure are some sharp looking units. I'll take one of each.:spend:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

At only 40 lbs. they must be using ICE amps or an equivalent digital amp to meet specs. You would think they would mention that though.

$2,500. that is no chump change.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sub_crazy said:


> At only 40 lbs. they must be using ICE amps or an equivalent digital amp to meet specs. You would think they would mention that though.
> 
> $2,500. that is no chump change.


Hello,
I wish this were the case, but the AVR uses conventional Class AB Amplification
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Maybe Denon know something we don't, but they certainly seem light for class A/B amps :scratch:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

That is strange for a 100th anniversary $2,500 product to have 9 channels of 140 watts class AB packed into a 40 pound box. If it were just an amp I would still be suspicious.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

recruit said:


> Maybe Denon know something we don't, but they certainly seem light for class A/B amps :scratch:


I wonder the same thing, kinda strange but like you said maybe they know somthing we don't.:dontknow:


----------



## gumberlack (Aug 9, 2010)

yes it does dvi


----------



## dagjohnsen (Mar 9, 2011)

sub_crazy said:


> That is strange for a 100th anniversary $2,500 product to have 9 channels of 140 watts class AB packed into a 40 pound box. If it were just an amp I would still be suspicious.



They deliver a product with volume potential. I have one:T


----------



## browninggold (Jan 14, 2009)

Just ordered one of these should have in a few days...replacing a perfect Denon 3808CI my son is getting that. Purchased the 3808ci when it first came out and never any problems with that. Hopefully the AVR-A100 will be the same. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Very comprehensive Feature Set including Audyssey MultEQ XT 32, HDMI 1.4, 9 Channels of Amplification rated at 140 Watts, "a unique Block Condenser", Cast Iron Footing, Upgraded Binding Posts, and more.
> 
> Given the weight is under 40 Pounds, I am somewhat spurious that it will come anywhere close to offering 140 Watts to 9 Channels, but it does look like a very nice AVR.


You said it yourself my friend, if its 40lbs WITH CAST IRON FEET! thats insane, the feet should be 2-5lbs on their own, and that means even less for the internals of the amp. 

I don't think i could justify the price of this. I know that i'd rather separates anyways. Unfortunately most separates today work out to an AVR with wasted amp section, and a dedicated amp.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Roger,
Congrats on the A100. I really think that it is going to be a Collectors Item as times go by. The Feature Set is fantastic and is a rarity in that with the addition of a 2 Channel Amplifier, it will allow you to run 11 Speakers simultaneously. That is Audyssey DSX Height and Width Channels and 4 Surround Speakers.

The only caution I will give is if using inefficient Speakers and or a large Room, the Amplification in the A100 is not quite as powerful as the 3808. Mind you it adds 2 additional Amplifier Channels while weighing almost the identical weight as the 3808. Another awesome thing about the 4311/A100 is it also has 11 Channel Preamp Outputs so if power is ever an issue, it offers full Preamp Outputs and even a mode where the Denon's internal amplifiers are completely shut off when set to Preamp Only.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## browninggold (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Jungle Jack-I have 3 Klipsch RF-7IIs across the front but those are being driven by a Emotiva XPA-3. The Denon will be powering my 2 RS 62IIs and SV PB13 Ultra. I used to have a 7 speaker setup w/Aperion 6Ts across the front and 4 5Bs for surrounds. Eventually going back to a 7 probably a 9.2 setup with 4 RB 61IIs for heights and rears and thinking of getting another PB13. Just purchased a Oppo BDP-93 that is replacing my Denon 2500 Blu-Ray player (my son is lucky he's getting the 3808 and 2500). Getting ready for 3D just in case. I am close at picking up a Sony VW90ES-3D and screen for my first pj. BTW maybe, just maybe the cast iron feet are really, really small.


----------



## browninggold (Jan 14, 2009)

Jungle Jack that power rating was/is a concern knowing the 3808ci was one of the few receivers with accurate power ratings. Do you know the A100s? Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have yet to see a Bench Test for either the 4311 or A100 so I really am not sure about its Power Output. I will say I was somewhat concerned when they announced they were 9 Channel AVR's and then did not see a corresponding increase in weight to account for the additional Channels.

However, if using Klipschs, I truly do not know if you even need the Emotiva as they are so efficient. It is a wonderful thing just how loudly Klipschs will play with very little power. It allows you to try low powered Tube Amps and all things in between. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase i hope you enjoy it as much as the 3808 as it is one remarkable AVR for power, price and feature ratio (what a lucky son you have).
If memory serves me correct the 4311 made good numbers when 2 channels were driven but when i saw the 5 and 7 channel results i was a bit confused and concerned because of the drastic drop in output power.


----------

